
Car Finance Company Basics - huzail923
http://biz.edesktopworld.com/?p=1567&sms_ss=hackernews
======
gjm11
Hard to tell where edesktopworld stole this content-free dross from, since it
appears in (so far as I can tell) basically identical form on 129 random pages
across the web, with various (fictional?) author names. Perhaps all 129 sites
are run by the same people hoping to make money from advertising, or
something.

